# Visit an alpaca farm



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

This is National Alpaca Farm Days weekend.
Alpaca farms all over the US are hosting open house to let the public meet the alpacas up close and personal.

Hums of Faith Suri Alpacas is located about 35 miles north of Green Bay, near Oconto.

It's a beautiful day for a drive, no Packers game, colors ar showing, sun is shining. 
Come to our farm and meet the 4 crias (babies), see our alpaca clothing, get some hand spun, hand dyed alpaca yarn. We're waiting to welcome you!

My avatar is Lucy, and she is now about 2 months old.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Wish I lived closer.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

I would if I lived near enough. They look such beautiful creatures.


----------



## nonichinski (Nov 2, 2012)

Don't I wish. Our knitting group at MLK library used to go to a local alpaca farm and visit with the beautiful animals, buy the absolutely gorgeous yarn and visit with Pam the charming owner. Unfortunately she had to retire because business wasn't doing well. We all miss that field trip.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

Check the AOBA web site under National Alpaca Farm Day events, and you will find the participating farms. Maybe there is one near you.
Good luck!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

they're both beautiful; I'm lucky enough to have several alpaca families in this region


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

Have you ever touched an alpaca? Their wool is soooo soft and fluffy!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

only seen pictures i have some alpaca yarn


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

Lucy looks lovely.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

We had 3 KP friends visit our farm today. I am so thrilled!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

We went to a alpaca farm near us today. But nothing compare to our trip we had in June of 2012 to visit your alpacas. My hubby and GD still talk about it. You do run a lovely farm and have a nice gift shop.


----------



## Ammie2boys (Sep 2, 2013)

My avatar is my picture visiting an Alpaca farm on San Juan Island this summer. Oh, they are so cute...


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

She is so cute!


----------



## MelissaC (May 27, 2012)

They're so cute!


----------



## Bitsee (Mar 11, 2013)

The Alpacas are adorable. Took my GGS to the ranch near us in Mohave County and we had a great time. GGS was especially impressed that the name of the road we went on to get to the ranch was the same as his name (he is only 6) :lol:


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

I was at one yesterday. Love it. I wish I lived out in the country so I could have a few. The are very beautiful. The tour was really informative .. loved the spinning wheel. They seem so relaxing.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

grandmann said:


> We went to a alpaca farm near us today. But nothing compare to our trip we had in June of 2012 to visit your alpacas. My hubby and GD still talk about it. You do run a lovely farm and have a nice gift shop.


Thanks Grandmann. We very much enjoyed your visit here too. You are welcome to visit anytime.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

The baby Alpacas are so cute. I visited Pax River Alpacas Farm in Upper Marlboro MD (30 mins from me) on Sat. The owner has monthly k/c meet ups in her shop. The Alpacas are the sweetest animals.


----------



## Lovemygreys (Apr 4, 2011)

Just went to the site and there are farms participating all over the country.


----------



## gerryga (May 25, 2011)

I visited a nearby farm recently. It makes you want to adopt them and take them home!


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

We have a wonderful alpaca farm close to where we live that we like to visit. Of course, I've had to get yarn there, too.


----------

